# Kennt jemand das Spiel 4Story noch?



## Fabian12341 (4. Februar 2016)

Würde mich interessieren, hab einiges an Zeit damit verbracht und evtl finden sich ja alte bekannte


----------



## maxi7222 (15. Februar 2016)

ja ich war damals da sehr aktiv, hab auf Pendatron einen Schattenläufer gespielt.


----------



## Oachkatze (15. Februar 2016)

Ja aber leider ist das spiel auch schon mehr oder weniger ausgestorben Pay2Win


----------



## Fabian12341 (15. Februar 2016)

Komplett ausgestorben mittlerweile weil die Publisher so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht haben. War auf Rumapark in einer ziemlich guten Gruppe unterwegs


----------



## Oachkatze (16. Februar 2016)

Mir kommt sowieso vor das es keine Guten MMOS mehr gibt (WoW ist für mich auch nicht mehr das wahre .. Klassik war noch cool das war noch ein MMO jetzt ist auch alles in Instatzen) vilt noch Black Desert aber warscheinlich geht das auch den bach runter .. nix mehr gutes aufn markt


----------



## Promized (19. Februar 2016)

Final Fantasy 14 ist meiner Meinung nach noch immer eines der Besten MMOS auf dem Markt und macht ne Menge fun. Swtor hat sich auch ganz schön gemacht. Also es gibt definitiv noch ordentliche MMOS auf dem Markt


----------

